
Everything you need to know about pointers in C - bogomipz
http://boredzo.org/pointers/
======
sigjuice
Does not look good, IMHO. If this is not useful for anything, why even bring
it up? I have never encountered this in real code ever.

    
    
      int ((not_a_pointer)), (*ptr_a), (((*ptr_b)));

